

Ask HN: Which mobile messaging service do you prefer? - fjk

Are iMessage, WhatsApp, SMS, Facebook Message, Viber, etc more or less secure than one another and does that factor into your decision?<p>Does one service&#x27;s interface compel you to use it over the other alternatives?
======
neduma
G! hangout.

